# HDR31203 image



## bwasher (Sep 27, 2006)

I am looking for an image for a HDR31203 Phillips DVR. Mine appears to have died and I would like to resurrect it since I have a lifetime subscription on it. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.

Thanks in Advance

Bryan


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Send a private message to Stan Simmons requesting a link to the image you need.


----------



## red913 (Sep 16, 2006)

Isn't his mail box full and hasn't he stopped relpying to his thread on images?


----------



## huma (Jan 10, 2003)

I too need an image for HDR31202. StanSimmons' mailbox is full. I just tried sending him a message


----------



## tivomaster1 (Jul 19, 2006)

I can help you with that in Stan's absence if you can provide an ftp site or other easy way for me to get it to you.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

I have an FTP site that I could host any of these images on if anyone needed? I too am looking for an image for my DSR704 and R10.
Thanks


----------



## kit58105 (Sep 24, 2008)

I need one for an HDR31202 as well, hard drive croaked. 
did anyone have an image?


----------



## wolfman2 (May 24, 2004)

Where do I find an image for DirecTV R10? Mine appears to be failing. Getting freezing screen too often and had to reboot the DVR once or twice a day.


----------

